
App Engine: Multi-tenancy, High Performance Image Serving, Increased Quotas - mshafrir
http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2010/08/multi-tenancy-support-high-performance_17.html
======
davidu
The appengine photo URL service is just the first step in what will eventually
be a full-blown CDN service for Appengine, and I'm sure ultimately, any Google
AdWords customer.

I'm sure all the CDNs are really excited about this prospect... :-(

~~~
pibefision
Can you use only this part of the appengine's offer? or it's again the ToS?

I see tons of scriptkidies inspecting this to cheaply scale their sites.

~~~
cdr
I've already seen quite a few instances of people using GAE as a free CDN;
what Google thinks about that I don't know.

~~~
mkr-hn
They don't put ads up on the text pages, so I doubt it matters to them. It's
not like a free webhost where they're depending on you showing their ads to
cover costs.

------
kljensen
Appengine keeps getting better and better.

~~~
jasonkester
Indeed. Unfortunately, it started off at "Terrible".

I think it's finally moved past "Embarrassing", but it's still a long way from
"Ready to use."

Give them another couple years, and maybe they'll make it all the way to
"Good". Unfortunately, lots of us got burned by it in the early days and we
probably won't be coming back.

~~~
kljensen
Really? I started using it almost on day one and feel like I had an
unqualified positive experience. In particular, this was the first platform I
used that freed me from the burdens is sys admin. (Obviously that is not
unique to gae. Also, there are numerous other qualities I enjoy.)

What do you find lacking?

------
vyrotek
_This allows you to easily serve the same app to multiple different customers,
with each customer seeing their own unique copy of the app._

I'm a bit confused by what this means exactly. Is it still 1 code base that
you upload and manage or are you now just given the ability to upload
different versions of code for each tenant?

 _he API works will all of the relevant App Engine APIs (Datastore, Memcache,
and Task Queues)._

Now thats cool. Each tenant basically gets their own set of data, cache and
queues?

I can only hope that Windows Azure will step up and provide some similar
functionality.

~~~
gmosx
Multitenancy is a killer feature, very useful for Google Apps Marketplace
offerings. App Engine is slowly transforming to a true 'general-purpose'
platform.

~~~
checker659
You're right. If this feature had been available when I was working for a
client few months back, it would have saved me a lot of time.

------
rdzah
I would love to have Appengine as an alternative to AWS, but what's a poor boy
to do without his nodejs & cassandra?

~~~
c1sc0
I'd love to see how people are running map/reduce jobs on AppEngine.

~~~
toddh
There's a mapper API [http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2010/07/introducing-
mapp...](http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2010/07/introducing-mapper-
api.html). It's a layer on top of task queues. No reduce yet.

------
sstrudeau
Re: their on-the-fly thumbnail system -- I just started building something
eerily similar this week. Wondering if I should hit the breaks and build on
top of Google's work...

